# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Замена  материнки и процессора

## Рамилич

Добрый день всем.Я не силён в компьютерах,поэтому очень нужен совет.Хочется поменять материнку и процессор.
Материнка GA-M51GM-S2G
Процессор AMD Athlon tm 64 3500+ 2,2ГГц
Видеокарта 9600GT PCI-E 1024 DDR 2
Жёский Baracuda 7200.10 250 Gb
            PATA/8Mb Cache WD 2500AAJB
БП  400-SCE
ОЗУ 2 Gb DDR2
       1Gb DDR2 
 Бюджет 5-6 т.р.Вроде всё написал если конечно правильно. Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## Slater

> Хочется поменять материнку и процессор.


можно сменить на на сокет AM3, т.е. приходите в серьезный(!) компьютерный магазин Вашего города, и спрашиваете что можно подобрать на сокете АМ3 исходя из Вашего бюджета, и уточните что тип ОЗУ ДДР2.

но мое личное мнение зачем менять? что не устраивает? может реальнее добавить больше оперативки? мать поддерживает до 16 гб!

----------


## Рамилич

Здравствуйте. Спасибо что ответили. По поводу ОЗУ 
kINGSTON-KVR8000D2N5/1G
             - KVR800D2N6/2G
Магазинам я особо не верю,да и городок наш не большой выбор соответственно невелик.Меняю из-за того что не все  игры идут,а хочется большего.

----------


## Slater

> не все игры идут


тогда добавьте оперативной памяти чтобы было хотя-бы 4 мб

----------


## Рамилич

Вечер добрый. Спасибо за совет. В таком случае так и сделаю.

----------

